# got into em lastnite



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We got into them lastnite, it was no cake walk though, went through alot of hard times to get to these fish but well worth it. We got a broken phone, VERY wet, a boat that needed water bailed out 2 times in a nite, reels locking up and about goin into the drink. and im sure a few more little things, O a broken cast net too.


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice catches dude Ive been out once and that was a 2 months ago


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice rod in the one pic there brock, glad you could catch a flathead on it...all I ever caught with it was one channel cat!!!


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like fun. more than i caught all year...i need that spot


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice fish men! Can't wait for the water to go down in these rivers.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish guys


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

<<<<<<<- Jealous


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

What river are you guys fishing???


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good night for ya'll.

Brock
The other guys eyes don't glow in the dark 

We zigged when we shoulda zagged. Muddy water 
scared us off.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thesilverback said:


> What river are you guys fishing???


not a river, Its the lake with all the rocks around the maple trees.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

katfish said:


> Good night for ya'll.
> 
> Brock
> The other guys eyes don't glow in the dark
> ...


its just because i know how to work the camear right, you and chad just need to quit using them dang bull frogs and use some magic bait that we been catchin em on. i was gonna stop and talk to ya sunday but the gf wanted to leave due to the rain we got, we ended up with 3 before it rained all small though a 25, 15 and 5.


----------

